# Fiat 2.8JTD Intermittent Fuel Injector Light



## BenimarEurope6000ST (Mar 15, 2010)

I have noticed for a month or so that the fuel injector light comes on occassionally. I read in the manual this happens and to carry on driving.

This morning it came on and came on several times very briefly.

I seems to happen when I am hardly touching the accelarator or going light on the accelarator( e.g engine braking in 4th @ 30 mph) but has occured in 2nd and 3rd gear. The engine noticeably loses power but it doesn't cut out / stall. But when I put the foot back on the accelarator it does response and the light does go out.

Its fine and dandy in 5th cruising. The van drives well and seems to be ok except for this issue?

I have had a look on fiat forum and other forums and it seems to cover a multitude of sins. Dodgy earth, bad connect, ecu, injectors.

I wonder has anybody else had this issue and more to the point is there a common denominator. 

Hope its a cheap fix...stitch in time and all that.


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Check injectors 1 & 4, wiring is common for being short and stretching causing the connectors to short out. Pop the access cover off under the oil cap (4 snap springs) and you will see the connectors, I had terrible problems with it on the continent a few years ago casuing a bad misfire and eventually I put a sharp pointy object into the connector once removed to tighten the spade terminal up on cylinder 4 and its not missed a beat since. You could see some pitting on the surface where it was arcing so that would be a give away, and appearently if you can catch it before it damages the terminals you can get away with it.
Of course it could be something else but this is a quick free thing to try.


----------

